

The Smartest Man is Bullish on Europe - daviddumenil
http://blackstone.com/news-views/market-commentary/blog-detail/byrons-market-commentary/2013/06/10/the-smartest-man-is-bullish-on-europe

======
hardwaresofton
Big ol' ASP.NET error staring me in the face when I try and visit the page

~~~
daviddumenil
Sorry about that, looks like a raw single quote in the URL was being stripped
out on it's way in.

I've posted up fresh version with a URL-encoded quote and that seems happy
now.

